# Moratti-Berlusconi, un confronto ambiguo.



## Renegade (9 Aprile 2015)

Mentre l'uno sembra essere ormai al tramonto, l'altro sembra voler rientrare dalla finestra. Le voci su di loro hanno portato la mia mente a costruire un confronto da cui ho tratto una personale opinione: Moratti è stato un grande presidente e sono convinto che non avrebbe mai ridotto l'Inter in questo modo, né tantomeno fatto teatri come sta accadendo al Milan da anni.

Ovviamente c'è di sicuro chi dirà ''Sì, ma avere Moratti sarebbe significato spendere sempre e comunque e anche grosse cifre, per non vincere nulla''. Io non ne sarei così sicuro. Nel calcio, specialmente sul mercato e sull'area tecnica, è anche questione delle persone da cui sei circondato. Berlusconi ha avuto Sacchi, Capello ed il miglior Galliani con sé. Moratti è stato circondato da gente neanche lontanamente paragonabile ai citati.

Comunque il succo è che per quanto si possa criticare e buttare giù la sua figura per la vicenda Calciopoli, provo invidia verso l'Inter per aver avuto un presidente del genere, che ha sempre messo mano al portafoglio e che non ha mai preso in giro nessuno, né paventato progetti giovani, né tantomeno costruito teatrini, né si è finto povero. E' stato un presidente sempre presente, interessato e innamorato della propria squadra. Cosa che non posso riscontrare nel suo rivale ad oggi. Ha sempre avuto dignità e con dignità ha capito cos'era meglio per l'Inter. E probabilmente lo sta valutando anche adesso, visto che non è soddisfatto di dove Thohir sta conducendo i nerazzurri, venendo meno alle promesse. 

Dunque, venendo alla conclusione della mia semplice riflessione...Sono convinto che Moratti al Milan avrebbe speso eccome dal 2007 ad oggi. E arrivato al punto da non poterlo più fare avrebbe ceduto e avrebbe parlato chiaramente, evitando pagliacciate.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (9 Aprile 2015)

Berlusconi è stato un presidente più grande di Moratti. Lo dimostrano i fatti.
Berlusconi ha avuto Sacchi e Capello perchè sono state sue scelte: non li ha mandati la Befana.
Galliani si è invischiato nella vicenda Calciopoli.
Moratti, per quello che ha speso, ha buttato i soldi nel cesso. Quando non ha più avuto soldi da spendere, ha venduto al primo pirla che è passato e che, a mio parere, passerà la mano quanto prima.
Anche se Berlusconi si è spuzzonato a vario titolo, non rimpiango certo una figura ridicola come quella di Moratti. A maggior ragione se venderà il Milan a una cordata degna del Milan.
Resta sempre da dimostrare se Moratti avrebbe speso qualcosa senza avere più quattrini da spendere...


----------



## ed.vedder77 (9 Aprile 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Berlusconi è stato un presidente più grande di Moratti. Lo dimostrano i fatti.
> Berlusconi ha avuto Sacchi e Capello perchè sono state sue scelte: non li ha mandati la Befana.
> Galliani si è invischiato nella vicenda Calciopoli.
> Moratti, per quello che ha speso, ha buttato i soldi nel cesso. Quando non ha più avuto soldi da spendere, ha venduto al primo pirla che è passato e che, a mio parere, passerà la mano quanto prima.
> ...



Quotone.


----------



## davoreb (9 Aprile 2015)

Moratti ha speso più di Berlusconi ed è riuscito a vincere in modo perlomeno ridicolo, solo dopo calciopoli.

Per quanto Berlusconi sia oramai alla frutta (ora che ha 80 anni), nei primi anni 90 Berlusconi ha reso il Milan un marchio fortissimo che va aldilà delle vittorie. (il triplete se lo ricordano solo gli interisti), il Milan di Sacchi, Capello ed Ancelotti sono un'altra cosa.

Invidiare Moratti è quasi ridicolo, cioè l'inter è stata un barzelletta per tutta la gestione Moratti a parte i 4-5 anni post-calciopoli.

Noi solo per 4-5 o 6-7 anni dopo aver dominato per 20.

L'inter attualmente è messa più o meno come noi.


----------



## bargnani83 (9 Aprile 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Mentre l'uno sembra essere ormai al tramonto, l'altro sembra voler rientrare dalla finestra. Le voci su di loro hanno portato la mia mente a costruire un confronto da cui ho tratto una personale opinione: Moratti è stato un grande presidente e sono convinto che non avrebbe mai ridotto l'Inter in questo modo, né tantomeno fatto teatri come sta accadendo al Milan da anni.
> 
> Ovviamente c'è di sicuro chi dirà ''Sì, ma avere Moratti sarebbe significato spendere sempre e comunque e anche grosse cifre, per non vincere nulla''. Io non ne sarei così sicuro. Nel calcio, specialmente sul mercato e sull'area tecnica, è anche questione delle persone da cui sei circondato. Berlusconi ha avuto Sacchi, Capello ed il miglior Galliani con sé. Moratti è stato circondato da gente neanche lontanamente paragonabile ai citati.
> 
> ...


paragonare moratti a berlusconi e dire che magari avessimo avuto quest'ultimo come presidente e come dire peccato non aver avuto darko pancev in squadra invece di van basten


----------



## Albijol (9 Aprile 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> A maggior ragione se venderà il Milan a una cordata degna del Milan.



Il giudizio finale su Berlusconi presidente verrà pesantemente influenzato dalla validità del nuovo padrone. Per conto mio, dovesse Silvio vendere a un quaquaraquà, io lo odierò per sempre.


----------



## -Lionard- (9 Aprile 2015)

Nel calcio, come nella vita del resto, non contano solo le vittorie. Un presidente non va giudicato esclusivamente da quante coppe ha alzato al cielo. Credo che Renegade volesse fare un discorso diverso, più incentrato sulla passione e sull'amore per i colori della squadra che sulle abilità imprenditoriali o manageriali. In quest'ottica Moratti è un proprietario che merita stima. Ha speso oltre mille miliardi di tasca propria per puro amore dei nerazzurri ed alla fine ha venduto la squadra senza ricavarci un solo euro nella speranza che "il filippino" potesse rilanciarla a grandi livelli. Su Berlusconi (cuore nerazzurro) ci sarebbe molto da dire, a partire dalle modalità poco limpide e chiare con cui ha comprato il Milan. Vi consiglio caldamente di fare qualche ricerca a riguardo. e di leggere le interviste a Farina e Rivera sulla trattativa. Le troverete "illuminanti". 

Il Milan a Berlusconi è servito come straordinario volano di popolarità e consenso, senza il quale avrebbe avuto molte più difficoltà a conquistare la fiducia e l'amore degli italiani (Pasolini diceva che il calcio è l'unica cosa veramente sacra rimasta in Italia). Quando poi non gli è più servito a scopi propagandistici, abbiamo visto come lo ha trattato. 

In sintesi la differenza è che per Moratti l'Inter è sempre stata un fine, per Berlusconi il Milan è sempre stato un mezzo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Aprile 2015)

La differenza tra i due è talmente colossale che appare difficile fare un paragone..
Berlusconi quando voleva vincere ha vinto in modo devastante, ha rivoluzionato il calcio e ha creato probabilmente la squadra di club più bella di sempre..
Moratti per vincere ha dovuto far sparire dalla scena tutti i concorrenti in modo subdolo e a seguito della prima e unica vera vittoria importante dopo 20 anni di gestione (la Champions 2010) ha smesso di investire e lasciato la squadra in balia degli eventi fino a venderla al primo che passava con due lire in tasca..
Personalmente sono certo che Moratti sia molto più interista di quanto Berlusconi sia milanista (in realtà Silvio è solo "berlusconiano") ma il punto è che uno si è stancato del giocattolo dopo aver vinto più di chiunque altro il secondo invece (figlio di papà) dopo aver ottenuto finalmente una vittoria degna di nota, da ricco snob nato con la puzza sotto al naso quale è, si è annoiato e ha smesso di giocare..
Non capisco perché se entrambi hanno chiuso i rubinetti il nano sarebbe più colpevole..oltretutto moratti manco ha cercato un compratore degno ma ha venduto a un poveraccio..


----------



## AndrasWave (9 Aprile 2015)

Non capisco in base a quale legge universale uno debba stimare le persone a seconda di quanto aprono il portafoglio.
Berlusconi agli albori non era solo un uomo che riversava soldi sul Milan, ma ne era il primo curatore, controllandone ogni suo aspetto. E lo faceva maledettamente bene. Gli uomini a cui affidarsi gli ha scelti lui. E gli ha scelti bene.
Se l'Inter si è circondata di incompetenti è grazie a Moratti e in piccola parte alla sfortuna.

Ora, che il nano sia completamente fuori di testa, afflitto da demenza senile e pagliaccio è sotto gli occhi di tutti. Ma la valutazione finale del suo "operato" andrebbe fatta soltanto a cessione definitiva. Perché se finiamo in mani solide sarà, anche questo, in parte merito suo.
Moratti ha (S)venduto il suo giocattolino preferito praticamente al primo che passava relegandoli ad una mediocrità assicurata semplicemente perché arrivato con l'acqua alla gola. Se adesso si accorge di aver fatto una cavolata non fa altro che dimostrare la sua incapacità. 

In conclusione Moratti e Berlusconi è davvero un confronto ambiguo, proprio perché non c'è confronto. Lo dice la storia, il palmares e potrebbe dirlo (spero) anche il nostro futuro prossimo.


----------



## Iblahimovic (9 Aprile 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Mentre l'uno sembra essere ormai al tramonto, l'altro sembra voler rientrare dalla finestra. Le voci su di loro hanno portato la mia mente a costruire un confronto da cui ho tratto una personale opinione: Moratti è stato un grande presidente e sono convinto che non avrebbe mai ridotto l'Inter in questo modo, né tantomeno fatto teatri come sta accadendo al Milan da anni.
> 
> Ovviamente c'è di sicuro chi dirà ''Sì, ma avere Moratti sarebbe significato spendere sempre e comunque e anche grosse cifre, per non vincere nulla''. Io non ne sarei così sicuro. Nel calcio, specialmente sul mercato e sull'area tecnica, è anche questione delle persone da cui sei circondato. Berlusconi ha avuto Sacchi, Capello ed il miglior Galliani con sé. Moratti è stato circondato da gente neanche lontanamente paragonabile ai citati.
> 
> ...



Sono d'accordo su tutto.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (9 Aprile 2015)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Non capisco in base a quale legge universale uno debba stimare le persone a seconda di quanto aprono il portafoglio.
> Berlusconi agli albori non era solo un uomo che riversava soldi sul Milan, ma ne era il primo curatore, controllandone ogni suo aspetto. E lo faceva maledettamente bene. Gli uomini a cui affidarsi gli ha scelti lui. E gli ha scelti bene.
> Se l'Inter si è circondata di incompetenti è grazie a Moratti e in piccola parte alla sfortuna.
> 
> ...



Concordo.essere delusi per il Milan degli ultimi anni é legittimo ma non possiamo non essere riconoscenti a Berlusconi per quello che ha fatto per il Milan.non importa se per lui poi c è stato un tornaconto a livello politico,quello che ci ha fatto diventare,e cioè parte della storia del calcio ai massimi livelli,è qualcosa di incredibilmente grande...e sarà proprio questo a fare la differenza in futuro.la valutazione per la vendita del Milan oggi é infatti tutt altra rispetto a quella stimata per l Inter nell anno della sua cessione.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (9 Aprile 2015)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> ........... Su Berlusconi (cuore nerazzurro) ci sarebbe molto da dire, a partire dalle modalità poco limpide e chiare con cui ha comprato il Milan. Vi consiglio caldamente di fare qualche ricerca a riguardo. e di leggere le interviste a Farina e Rivera sulla trattativa. Le troverete "illuminanti".
> ..............



Sui due argomenti che citi (cuore nerazzurro e modalità di acquisto) posso contaddirti tranquillamente e a ragion veduta.
Al di là delle dicerie più o meno interessate, per motivi di lavoro conosco tutti i retroscena.
Berlusconi voleva comperare l'Inter, è vero, ma la sua richiesta è stata respinta _perchè era milanista_.
Questo detto da persona che era _dentro la trattativa_, interista fino al midollo, facente parte del CdA dell'Inter.
Quanto all'acquisto dal famigerato Farina, che aveva condotto il Milan sull'orlo del fallimento, posso dirti che la trattativa è stata dura, come era logico che fosse: nessuno regala niente. L'unica persona pulita fu Gianni Nardi, che cedette le sue quote non per denaro, ma in cambio di un pari importo in pubblicità sulle reti TV, ma pretese di rimanere Vice Presidente a vita. Impegno peraltro rispettato.
Gianni Rivera fu estromesso perchè si era messo di traverso. E fu un bene, perchè era l'ultimo ostacolo a che Berlusconi acquistasse il Milan.
Che poi ciò gli sia servito per motivi suoi non lo escludo, ma a me non interessa: ha regalato ai tifosi 20 anni di successi.
E nel calcio contano solo le vittorie, non ci sono Santi (in tutti i sensi).
Ora il ciclo sta per finire o è già finito. Ringrazio Berlusconi, ma è ora che si tiri da parte: i presidenti passano, ma il Milan rimane.
Ma non inventiamo balle per denigrarlo anche sul calcio. Ce n'è abbastanza per farlo in altri campi.


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Aprile 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Mentre l'uno sembra essere ormai al tramonto, l'altro sembra voler rientrare dalla finestra. Le voci su di loro hanno portato la mia mente a costruire un confronto da cui ho tratto una personale opinione: Moratti è stato un grande presidente e sono convinto che non avrebbe mai ridotto l'Inter in questo modo, né tantomeno fatto teatri come sta accadendo al Milan da anni.
> 
> Ovviamente c'è di sicuro chi dirà ''Sì, ma avere Moratti sarebbe significato spendere sempre e comunque e anche grosse cifre, per non vincere nulla''. Io non ne sarei così sicuro. Nel calcio, specialmente sul mercato e sull'area tecnica, è anche questione delle persone da cui sei circondato. Berlusconi ha avuto Sacchi, Capello ed il miglior Galliani con sé. Moratti è stato circondato da gente neanche lontanamente paragonabile ai citati.
> 
> ...



Cicrcondarsi di persone capaci è una questione di acume e non di fortuna.

Anche io nutro rispetto per Moratti ma rispetto a Berlusconi è tipo 34289748396 gradini sotto. E parlano i trofei.

Sì, ci avrebbe ceduto prima sicuramente, però se Berlusconi ci lascia in buone mani questa differenza di tempo sarebbe stata gradita.


----------



## -Lionard- (9 Aprile 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Sui due argomenti che citi (cuore nerazzurro e modalità di acquisto) posso contaddirti tranquillamente e a ragion veduta.
> Al di là delle dicerie più o meno interessate, per motivi di lavoro conosco tutti i retroscena.
> Berlusconi voleva comperare l'Inter, è vero, ma la sua richiesta è stata respinta _perchè era milanista_.
> Questo detto da persona che era _dentro la trattativa_, interista fino al midollo, facente parte del CdA dell'Inter.
> ...


Qui nessuno racconta balle. Berlusconi tentò di comprare l'Inter ai tempi del Mundialito per club che trasmetteva con le sue reti. Lo ha raccontato in più di un'occasione un galantuomo come Sandro Mazzola che ha specificato che Fraizzoli non gli diede la società solo perchè in quell momento non voleva vendere. Così come è documentato che Berlusconi riprovò qualche anno più tardi a comprare l'Inter anche da Pellegrini. Berlusconi ha sempre stravolto questa realtà raccontando che fu lui a rifiutare i nerazzurri a causa della sua fede rossonera ma diversi testimoni dell'epoca lo hanno smentito. Oh poi magari erano scelte del business e lui era davvero milanista ma allora perchè non tentare prima di acquisire un Milan che all'inizio degli anni 80 era in B e più facilmente avvicinabile dell'Inter?

Sulla questione relativa alla cessione del Milan da parte di Farina da come hai risposto deduco che non hai colto cosa intendessi dire. Ti invito a documentarti bene su quella vicenda e ad approfondire vari aspetti della questione (acquirenti che si ritirano all'ultimo, pressioni politiche esterne...). Mi limito a dire che Berlusconi nulla fece per impedire che la società arrivasse prossima al fallimento e che l'acquisì ad un prezzo pesantemente inferiore alla sua reale valutazione (15 miliardi), considerando che solo un anno prima Farina aveva detto no alla stessa cifra per non cedere Baresi alla Juve e che quella rosa aveva molti giocatori di qualità (Maldini, Galli, Tassotti, Virdis...). 

Quindi le tue contraddizioni temo non siano arrivate e men che meno a ragion veduta. Poi se vogliamo dire che Berlusconi ha comprato il Milan per amore allora va bene. Alzo le mani e mi arrendo.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (9 Aprile 2015)

Il fatto che volesse comprare l'Inter non significa che fosse interista (cuore nerazzurro cit.).
Non sappiamo se avesse tentato anche di comprare il Milan, a me risulta che se lo fece soffiare da Farina.
Sull'acquisto del Milan, è vero che tirò in lungo per spuntare un prezzo migliore, ma questo fa parte della trattativa che io ho definito _dura_, ma all'epoca sapevo perfettamente che alla fine l'avrebbe spuntata, anche perchè Nardi era d'accordo.
Le notizie le sapevo di prima mano: non dovevo leggere i giornali o le interviste.
Ti dirò solo che Nardi si prese 15 Miliardi in spot pubblicitari. Lo so perchè all'epoca mi era stati richiesto di cercare i compratori.
Quindi i 15 Mld sono stati pagati.
_"Che poi ciò gli sia servito per motivi suoi non lo escludo, ma a me non interessa: ha regalato ai tifosi 20 anni di successi."_
Questo lo ribadisco. Ma tu non ne hai tenuto conto
Per amore del Milan? Non l'ho mai pensato: all'epoca Berlusconi acquistava aziende da rilanciare. Per lui era un affare come gli altri, ma ha visto giusto.
Il resto è fuffa...


----------



## AndrasWave (9 Aprile 2015)

Ma poi cosa credete? Che i prossimi proprietari del Milan lo comprino per amore della maglia? Suvvia.
Anche loro avranno i loro tornaconto. Che poi non ci rientri anche l'aspetto politico questo è del tutto irrilevante.


----------



## wfiesso (9 Aprile 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Mentre l'uno sembra essere ormai al tramonto, l'altro sembra voler rientrare dalla finestra. Le voci su di loro hanno portato la mia mente a costruire un confronto da cui ho tratto una personale opinione: Moratti è stato un grande presidente e sono convinto che non avrebbe mai ridotto l'Inter in questo modo, né tantomeno fatto teatri come sta accadendo al Milan da anni.
> 
> Ovviamente c'è di sicuro chi dirà ''Sì, ma avere Moratti sarebbe significato spendere sempre e comunque e anche grosse cifre, per non vincere nulla''. Io non ne sarei così sicuro. Nel calcio, specialmente sul mercato e sull'area tecnica, è anche questione delle persone da cui sei circondato. Berlusconi ha avuto Sacchi, Capello ed il miglior Galliani con sé. Moratti è stato circondato da gente neanche lontanamente paragonabile ai citati.
> 
> ...



senza offesa eh, ma fatti vedere da qualcuno bravo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Aprile 2015)

Sui risultati sportivi non c'è paragone ma non c'è paragone tra Berlusconi e nessun altro presidente della storia del calcio. 
Dal punto di vista umano concordo, anche io avrei voluto avere un presidente innamorato come Moratti ma anche come la famiglia Agnelli, perché è innegabile che il Milan sia stato uno strumento per Berlusconi, uno strumento politico che quando ha smesso di funzionare è stato abbandonato, senza nemmeno lasciargli la dignità di una volta ma insudiciandolo con teatrini e buffonate varie.


----------



## davoreb (9 Aprile 2015)

Ma voi pensate che gli agnelli amano la Juve ecc ecc nessuno paga milioni x 'amore' x una squadra di calcio!!


----------



## Clint Eastwood (9 Aprile 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Sui due argomenti che citi (cuore nerazzurro e modalità di acquisto) posso contaddirti tranquillamente e a ragion veduta.
> Al di là delle dicerie più o meno interessate, per motivi di lavoro conosco tutti i retroscena.
> Berlusconi voleva comperare l'Inter, è vero, ma la sua richiesta è stata respinta _perchè era milanista_.
> Questo detto da persona che era _dentro la trattativa_, interista fino al midollo, facente parte del CdA dell'Inter.
> ...



Al netto dei dettagli sull'acquisto del Milan, è esattamente il post che avrei scritto.
Si puo' capire l'odio politico ed anche quello umano per quest'uomo, ma la riconoscenza è doverosa. Da tifosi non ci si puo' solo prendere le gioie, il prestigio e la bacheca ricca di trofei che hanno reso il Milan quello che oggi rappresenta nella storia del calcio, senza ricordare chi ne è stato l'artefice. Troppo comodo. 
Mai dimenticarsi che prima dell'arrivo di Berlusconi eravamo da quasi due decenni una squadretta italiana di seconda fascia. E se oggi qualcuno potrebbe arrivare a pagare 1 miliardo di euro per comprare il Milan, è solo grazie a quello che siamo diventati sotto la sua presidenza.
E' ora che venda senza dubbio, ma se ci lascia in buone mani da parte mia avrà solo ringraziamenti.

PS: Ma poi ancora con sta cosa di Berlusconi interista...cioè malafede assoluta.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (9 Aprile 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sui risultati sportivi non c'è paragone ma non c'è paragone tra Berlusconi e nessun altro presidente della storia del calcio.
> Dal punto di vista umano concordo, anche io avrei voluto avere un presidente innamorato come Moratti ma anche come la famiglia Agnelli, perché è innegabile che *il Milan sia stato uno strumento per Berlusconi, uno strumento politico che quando ha smesso di funzionare è stato abbandonato, senza nemmeno lasciargli la dignità di una volta ma insudiciandolo con teatrini e buffonate varie*.



Concordo con te. Ma ovviamente nessuno sano di cabeza credo farebbe mai cambio con Moratti. A me interessa vincere, che poi Silvio abbia passato gli ultimi anni a prenderci per i fondelli amen, non sono così orgoglioso da rinunciare alle vittorie per avere un presidente "onesto" ma perdente.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (9 Aprile 2015)

A onor del vero ridimensioniamo pure questo concetto del Milan acquistato da Berlusconi per fini politici, visto che la cosa avvenne nel 1986 mentre il suo ingresso in politica avvenne nel 1994. E nessuno fa una cosa del genere per un secondo fine che metterà in pratica 8 anni dopo. Berlusconi compro' il Milan per gli stessi motivi per i quali Moratti ha acquistato l'inter che poi sono anche quelli per i quali la famiglia Agnelli ha sempre mantenuto la proprietà della Juventus: un po' di passione-tifo, e poi per avere un giocattolo di famiglia che accrescesse notorietà e prestigio.
Che poi Berlusconi diversamente da Moratti ad un certo punto abbia sfruttato la notorietà acquisita col Milan per fini politici, non è in discussione, ma è cosa leggermente diversa.


----------



## MissRossonera (9 Aprile 2015)

Sono d'accordo sul lato umano,mi sarebbe piaciuto tanto un presidente che avesse evitato teatrini e soprattutto che avesse detto sempre con onestà come stavano le cose senza prenderci in giro. Ma per il resto non esiste confronto,non scambierei Berlusconi con Moratti nemmeno per un attimo,perchè 20 anni di successi non ce li toglie nessuno e, al di là dell'astio per tutto il resto, per questi non gli si può non essere riconoscenti.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Concordo con te. Ma ovviamente nessuno sano di cabeza credo farebbe mai cambio con Moratti. A me interessa vincere, che poi Silvio abbia passato gli ultimi anni a prenderci per i fondelli amen, non sono così orgoglioso da rinunciare alle vittorie per avere un presidente "onesto" ma perdente.


Io non ho detto questo e alla fine credo nemmeno Renegade lo intendesse.


----------



## -Lionard- (9 Aprile 2015)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Al netto dei dettagli sull'acquisto del Milan, è esattamente il post che avrei scritto.
> Si puo' capire l'odio politico ed anche quello umano per quest'uomo, ma la riconoscenza è doverosa. Da tifosi non ci si puo' solo prendere le gioie, il prestigio e la bacheca ricca di trofei che hanno reso il Milan quello che oggi rappresenta nella storia del calcio, senza ricordare chi ne è stato l'artefice. Troppo comodo.
> Mai dimenticarsi che prima dell'arrivo di Berlusconi eravamo da quasi due decenni una squadretta italiana di seconda fascia. E se oggi qualcuno potrebbe arrivare a pagare 1 miliardo di euro per comprare il Milan, è solo grazie a quello che siamo diventati sotto la sua presidenza.
> E' ora che venda senza dubbio, ma se ci lascia in buone mani da parte mia avrà solo ringraziamenti.
> ...


Ho espresso il mio parere e l'ho argomentato con fatti e notizie storiche. Puoi non essere d'accordo ma l'accusa di malafede la rispedisco al mittente. Ho solo scritto che Berlusconi ha comprato il Milan per interesse e non per passione (come tutti nel calcio) ed a me sta bene così visto che abbiamo vinto tutto. Non si può però negare che Berlusconi abbia usato il Milan per altri scopi ma, a differenza tua, rispetto chi non la pensa come me. Un forum dovrebbe servire anche ad alimentare il dibattito ma se appena uno propone una chiave di lettura diversa viene "linciato" allora forse non ha proprio senso discutere. E questa e' la vera malafede.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Aprile 2015)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Nel calcio, come nella vita del resto, non contano solo le vittorie. Un presidente non va giudicato esclusivamente da quante coppe ha alzato al cielo. Credo che Renegade volesse fare un discorso diverso, più incentrato sulla passione e sull'amore per i colori della squadra che sulle abilità imprenditoriali o manageriali. In quest'ottica Moratti è un proprietario che merita stima. Ha speso oltre mille miliardi di tasca propria per puro amore dei nerazzurri ed alla fine ha venduto la squadra senza ricavarci un solo euro nella speranza che "il filippino" potesse rilanciarla a grandi livelli. Su Berlusconi (cuore nerazzurro) ci sarebbe molto da dire, a partire dalle modalità poco limpide e chiare con cui ha comprato il Milan. Vi consiglio caldamente di fare qualche ricerca a riguardo. e di leggere le interviste a Farina e Rivera sulla trattativa. Le troverete "illuminanti".
> 
> Il Milan a Berlusconi è servito come straordinario volano di popolarità e consenso, senza il quale avrebbe avuto molte più difficoltà a conquistare la fiducia e l'amore degli italiani (Pasolini diceva che il calcio è l'unica cosa veramente sacra rimasta in Italia). Quando poi non gli è più servito a scopi propagandistici, abbiamo visto come lo ha trattato.
> 
> In sintesi la differenza è che per Moratti l'Inter è sempre stata un fine, per Berlusconi il Milan è sempre stato un mezzo.


Hai sintetizzato perfettamente anche il mio pensiero. Con Berlusconi il Milan ha raggiunto traguardi straordinari sul piano sportivo, ma si è sempre capito che per lui non rappresenta una passione, un amore, bensì un mezzo propagandistico e un modo per esaltare il suo ego. Vedremo in che mani ci lascerà: io ho molto timore, conoscendolo, che vorrà ridurre il Milan a squadretta in modo che nessuno possa fare meglio di lui. Sono ormai 8 anni che passiamo un'odissea senza fine.


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Aprile 2015)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Ma poi cosa credete? Che i prossimi proprietari del Milan lo comprino per amore della maglia? Suvvia.
> Anche loro avranno i loro tornaconto. Che poi non ci rientri anche l'aspetto politico questo è del tutto irrilevante.



Appunto. E poi comunque ci sono diversi modi di intendere la questione, non è che Ferrero che fa il pagliaccio in tribuna è tifoso vero mentre Abramovich che ha tanti soldi è completamente insensibile al Chelsea anche quando lo venderà.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Aprile 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> *Dal punto di vista umano concordo, anche io avrei voluto avere un presidente innamorato come Moratti *



Attenzione che prima di claciopoli e delle vittorie di cartone i tifosi dell'Inter di Moratti non ne potevano più..io preferisco un presidente che mi fa vincere rispetto ad uno innamorato ed incapace e che poi mi vende la squadra ad un poveraccio..


----------



## osvaldobusatti (10 Aprile 2015)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Hai sintetizzato perfettamente anche il mio pensiero. Con Berlusconi il Milan ha raggiunto traguardi straordinari sul piano sportivo, ma si è sempre capito che per lui non rappresenta una passione, un amore, bensì un mezzo propagandistico e un modo per esaltare il suo ego.



Bene, posso essere d'accordo con te sui motivi per cui ha spinto il Milan così in alto. 
Ha esaltato il suo ego.
Ma anche il mio di semplice tifoso.
Trovamene un altro così infame: io sottoscrivo subito abbonamento e quote di azionariato popolare.
Sono di bocca buona...


7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Vedremo in che mani ci lascerà: io ho molto timore, conoscendolo, che vorrà ridurre il Milan a squadretta in modo che nessuno possa fare meglio di lui. *Sono ormai 8 anni che passiamo un'odissea senza fine.*



Hai l'orologio avanti di 4 anni. Dagli una controllatina.


----------



## Iblahimovic (10 Aprile 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Attenzione che prima di claciopoli e delle vittorie di cartone i tifosi dell'Inter di Moratti non ne potevano più..io preferisco un presidente che mi fa vincere rispetto ad uno innamorato ed incapace e che poi mi vende la squadra ad un poveraccio..



berlusconi ha sempre fatto i suoi interessi, che poi per un periodo di tempo, abbiano coinciso con la volonta' della piazza e' un discorso a parte. altrimenti come ti spieghi la gestione da squadra di mezza classifica del dopo calciopoli?


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Aprile 2015)

FolzaMilan ha scritto:


> berlusconi ha sempre fatto i suoi interessi, che poi per un periodo di tempo, abbiano coinciso con la volonta' della piazza e' un discorso a parte. altrimenti come ti spieghi la gestione da squadra di mezza classifica del dopo calciopoli?



Berlusconi ha chiuso i rubinetti dopo il 2006 ma moratti dopo il 2010 cos'ha fatto?..noi abbiamo vinto per 20 anni l'inter per 5 (anche se poi l'unico vero trionfo è stato il triplete)..
Io davvero non capisco ma c'è davvero qualcuno che negli ultimi 30 anni avrebbe preferito essere interista per poter avere Moratti presidente?!..


----------



## Iblahimovic (10 Aprile 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Berlusconi ha chiuso i rubinetti dopo il 2006 ma moratti dopo il 2010 cos'ha fatto?..noi abbiamo vinto per 20 anni l'inter per 5 (anche se poi l'unico vero trionfo è stato il triplete)..
> Io davvero non capisco ma c'è davvero qualcuno che negli ultimi 30 anni avrebbe preferito essere interista per poter avere Moratti presidente?!..



ma chi se ne frega delle vittorie, il senso del topic è un altro e cioe' come un presidente si approccia alla propria squadra: ci sono casi di presidenti realmente legati alla societa' come sensi e moratti e poi ci sono i faccendieri come berlusconi, tanzi, cragnotti


----------



## osvaldobusatti (10 Aprile 2015)

FolzaMilan ha scritto:


> ma chi se ne frega delle vittorie, il senso del topic è un altro e cioe' come un presidente si approccia alla propria squadra: ci sono casi di presidenti realmente legati alla societa' come sensi e moratti e poi ci sono i faccendieri come berlusconi, tanzi, cragnotti



_A me_ interessano le vittorie.
Ma chi se ne frega di come un presidente si approccia alla squadra? Manco ci faccio caso.
Le vittorie restano. I presidenti e relativi approcci passano.
Poi ognuno può pensarla come gli pare, ci mancherebbe...


----------



## Iblahimovic (10 Aprile 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> _A me_ interessano le vittorie.
> Ma chi se ne frega di come un presidente si approccia alla squadra? Manco ci faccio caso.
> Le vittorie restano. I presidenti e relativi approcci passano.
> Poi ognuno può pensarla come gli pare, ci mancherebbe...



Evidentemente all autore del topic interessa, altrimenti non avrebbe aperto questo Topic, no?


----------



## davoreb (10 Aprile 2015)

FolzaMilan ha scritto:


> ma chi se ne frega delle vittorie, il senso del topic è un altro e cioe' come un presidente si approccia alla propria squadra: ci sono casi di presidenti realmente legati alla societa' come sensi e moratti e poi ci sono i faccendieri come berlusconi, tanzi, cragnotti



ragazzi io non credo che una persona sana di mente spende 1000 milioni di euro per amore per una squadra di calcio. cioè mettiamoci nei panni della pirelli, voi pensate che ha speso 1 miliardo di euro per puro e semplice amore? nessun altro interesse?


----------



## Iblahimovic (10 Aprile 2015)

davoreb ha scritto:


> ragazzi io non credo che una persona sana di mente spende 1000 milioni di euro per amore per una squadra di calcio. cioè mettiamoci nei panni della pirelli, voi pensate che ha speso 1 miliardo di euro per puro e semplice amore? nessun altro interesse?



Sensi ci ha perso quasi tutto il suo patrimonio nella roma


----------



## Clint Eastwood (10 Aprile 2015)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Ho espresso il mio parere e l'ho argomentato con fatti e notizie storiche. Puoi non essere d'accordo ma l'accusa di malafede la rispedisco al mittente. Ho solo scritto che Berlusconi ha comprato il Milan per interesse e non per passione (come tutti nel calcio) ed a me sta bene così visto che abbiamo vinto tutto. Non si può però negare che Berlusconi abbia usato il Milan per altri scopi ma, a differenza tua, rispetto chi non la pensa come me. Un forum dovrebbe servire anche ad alimentare il dibattito ma se appena uno propone una chiave di lettura diversa viene "linciato" allora forse non ha proprio senso discutere. E questa e' la vera malafede.



Okey ti prendo in parola, non sarai in malafede come alcuni altri pero' consentimi di dirti che non sei cosi ben documentato allora. Berlusconi da bambino andava allo stadio a vedere il Milan con il padre ed è milanista. 
Dopodichè, ognuno ha la sua rispettabile opinione sul perchè abbia comprato il Milan, ed io ho già espresso la mia, che come detto è che lo abbia fatto ANCHE in quanto tifoso ed appassionato di calcio.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Aprile 2015)

FolzaMilan ha scritto:


> ma chi se ne frega delle vittorie, il senso del topic è un altro e cioe' come un presidente si approccia alla propria squadra: ci sono casi di presidenti realmente legati alla societa' come sensi e moratti e poi ci sono i faccendieri come berlusconi, tanzi, cragnotti



La figura del presidentissimo esiste solo in italia..in tutto il mondo alla gente interessa solo la squadra e dire che il Milan negli ultimi 30 anni non è stato il top in tutto è ingiusto..posso dare ragione sugli ultimi 5 anni ma sul prima no..addii come quello a Van Basten, la partita di addio a Baresi, l'idea di squadra/famiglia sono cose che nello sport (soprattutto nel calcio) non si erano mia viste..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Aprile 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Attenzione che prima di claciopoli e delle vittorie di cartone i tifosi dell'Inter di Moratti non ne potevano più..io preferisco un presidente che mi fa vincere rispetto ad uno innamorato ed incapace e che poi mi vende la squadra ad un poveraccio..


L'ho scritto sopra, il discorso non è sui risultati sportivi perché non c'è paragone, è soltanto un discorso umano. 
Moratti e gli Agnelli non mi sembrano abbiano mai trattato male i tifosi come ha fatto Berlusconi con noi, ti ripeto, non c'entrano le CL in bacheca, non le scambierei per niente al mondo, è un discorso più superficiale, più di maniere ed eleganza che di sostanza.


----------



## Renegade (10 Aprile 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sui risultati sportivi non c'è paragone ma non c'è paragone tra Berlusconi e nessun altro presidente della storia del calcio.
> Dal punto di vista umano concordo, anche io avrei voluto avere un presidente innamorato come Moratti ma anche come la famiglia Agnelli, perché è innegabile che il Milan sia stato uno strumento per Berlusconi, uno strumento politico che quando ha smesso di funzionare è stato abbandonato, senza nemmeno lasciargli la dignità di una volta ma insudiciandolo con teatrini e buffonate varie.





-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Nel calcio, come nella vita del resto, non contano solo le vittorie. Un presidente non va giudicato esclusivamente da quante coppe ha alzato al cielo. Credo che Renegade volesse fare un discorso diverso, più incentrato sulla passione e sull'amore per i colori della squadra che sulle abilità imprenditoriali o manageriali. In quest'ottica Moratti è un proprietario che merita stima. Ha speso oltre mille miliardi di tasca propria per puro amore dei nerazzurri ed alla fine ha venduto la squadra senza ricavarci un solo euro nella speranza che "il filippino" potesse rilanciarla a grandi livelli. Su Berlusconi (cuore nerazzurro) ci sarebbe molto da dire, a partire dalle modalità poco limpide e chiare con cui ha comprato il Milan. Vi consiglio caldamente di fare qualche ricerca a riguardo. e di leggere le interviste a Farina e Rivera sulla trattativa. Le troverete "illuminanti".
> 
> Il Milan a Berlusconi è servito come straordinario volano di popolarità e consenso, senza il quale avrebbe avuto molte più difficoltà a conquistare la fiducia e l'amore degli italiani (Pasolini diceva che il calcio è l'unica cosa veramente sacra rimasta in Italia). Quando poi non gli è più servito a scopi propagandistici, abbiamo visto come lo ha trattato.
> 
> In sintesi la differenza è che per Moratti l'Inter è sempre stata un fine, per Berlusconi il Milan è sempre stato un mezzo.





Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io non ho detto questo e alla fine credo nemmeno Renegade lo intendesse.





FolzaMilan ha scritto:


> ma chi se ne frega delle vittorie, il senso del topic è un altro e cioe' come un presidente si approccia alla propria squadra: ci sono casi di presidenti realmente legati alla societa' come sensi e moratti e poi ci sono i faccendieri come berlusconi, tanzi, cragnotti





Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> L'ho scritto sopra, il discorso non è sui risultati sportivi perché non c'è paragone, è soltanto un discorso umano.
> Moratti e gli Agnelli non mi sembrano abbiano mai trattato male i tifosi come ha fatto Berlusconi con noi, ti ripeto, non c'entrano le CL in bacheca, non le scambierei per niente al mondo, è un discorso più superficiale, più di maniere ed eleganza che di sostanza.




Molti hanno travisato il senso del Topic e ciò che io volessi dire, ma vedo che voi, invece, l'avete compreso appieno. Non era assolutamente uno spunto per accendere un confronto sull'albo d'oro, il fattore tecnico e il peso calcistico delle due figure, in quanto sarebbe controsenso e non sussisterebbe per la sua disparità. E' solamente un confronto sul lato umano, che mi ha stimolato nei giorni scorsi ascoltando notizie loro riguardo. La mia invidia verso Moratti presidente risiede unicamente nel legame e nell'amore che ha dimostrato per la sua squadra, cosa che Berlusconi, al di là dell'ambizione, non ha mai avuto o pareggiato in egual modo. Oltretutto, mi ripeto, Moratti non avrebbe mai ridotto il Milan così, né avrebbe preso in giro i tifosi in tal modo. Il succo di quanto ho cercato di esprimere è proprio nella sintesi che ne avete tratto voi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Aprile 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Oltretutto, mi ripeto, *Moratti non avrebbe mai ridotto il Milan così*, né avrebbe preso in giro i tifosi in tal modo. Il succo di quanto ho cercato di esprimere è proprio nella sintesi che ne avete tratto voi.



Ma l'inter che ha ceduto a Thoir era meglio di sto Milan?!..


----------



## Renegade (10 Aprile 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma l'inter che ha ceduto a Thoir era meglio di sto Milan?!..



L'Inter ceduta a Thohir era una barca che stava sì affondando, ma il capitano affondava con lei e le ha provate di tutte per tenerla a galla con dignità, per farla tornare a splendere e per sanarla. Di certo non ha preso in giro l'equipaggio con assurdi teatrini, tantomeno si è finto povero, tantomeno ha lasciato le proprie glorie linciate come è accaduto con Maldini. Ragazzi, sul lato umano è inutile discuterne. Moratti si è comportato molto meglio e si è dimostrato molto più legato e corretto verso l'Inter di quanto Berlusconi lo stia facendo con il Milan da anni.


----------



## mandraghe (10 Aprile 2015)

Non diciamo eresie: elevare l'incompetenza totale di Moratti a benevolenza e dignità mi pare davvero troppo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Aprile 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> L'Inter ceduta a Thohir era una barca che stava sì affondando, ma il capitano affondava con lei e le ha provate di tutte per tenerla a galla con dignità, per farla tornare a splendere e per sanarla. Di certo non ha preso in giro l'equipaggio con assurdi teatrini, tantomeno si è finto povero, tantomeno ha lasciato le proprie glorie linciate come è accaduto con Maldini. Ragazzi, sul lato umano è inutile discuterne. Moratti si è comportato molto meglio e si è dimostrato molto più legato e corretto verso l'Inter di quanto Berlusconi lo stia facendo con il Milan da anni.



Per me moratti sarà ricordato di facciata come un signore del calcio elegante e innamorato della sua inter..mentre per dietro sarà ricordato come il presidente più zimbello della storia, il più deriso (la sua inter per 15 anni è stata una barzelletta continua), il presidente del 5 Maggio, quello che ha ceduto al Milan Pirlo e Seedorf..Certo, poi è arrivato anche il triplete..e il giorno dopo ha chiuso tutti i rubinetti..
Dire che Moratti affondava con l'inter non lo so, a me sembra che appena ha vinto la Champions ha soddisfatto il suo piccolo ego e ha mollato tutto..pure il nano sono anni che affonda col Milan..e ad oggi le due squadre mi sembrano indegne in egual modo..
Poi dai Moratti è proprio un perdente nato, uno che dopo il triplete si fa assegnare l'ambrogino d'oro dopo che ha assistito a 8 finali di Champions della squadra rivale di milano..ma dai..


----------



## davoreb (10 Aprile 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Molti hanno travisato il senso del Topic e ciò che io volessi dire, ma vedo che voi, invece, l'avete compreso appieno. Non era assolutamente uno spunto per accendere un confronto sull'albo d'oro, il fattore tecnico e il peso calcistico delle due figure, in quanto sarebbe controsenso e non sussisterebbe per la sua disparità. E' solamente un confronto sul lato umano, che mi ha stimolato nei giorni scorsi ascoltando notizie loro riguardo. La mia invidia verso Moratti presidente risiede unicamente nel legame e nell'amore che ha dimostrato per la sua squadra, cosa che Berlusconi, al di là dell'ambizione, non ha mai avuto o pareggiato in egual modo. Oltretutto, mi ripeto, Moratti non avrebbe mai ridotto il Milan così, né avrebbe preso in giro i tifosi in tal modo. Il succo di quanto ho cercato di esprimere è proprio nella sintesi che ne avete tratto voi.



Non è che se uno non è d'accordo ha travisato il senso del topic, io il senso l'ho capito benissimo ma Moratti ha ridotto l'inter esattamente cosi dopo il primo (PRIMO) grande traguardo raggiunto non dopo 20 anni di grandi successi.

Io non capisco come Moratti ha mostrato amore dopo il 2010, ha smobilitato la squadra esattamente come ha fatto Berlusconi e ora che Moratti l'ha venduta continua a fare danni con dichiarazioni senza logica.


----------



## davoreb (10 Aprile 2015)

FolzaMilan ha scritto:


> Sensi ci ha perso quasi tutto il suo patrimonio nella roma



io penso che ci siano altri interessi, poi magari mi sbaglio


----------



## Pier_rossonero (10 Aprile 2015)

/www.google.it/search?hl=it&site=imghp&tbm=isch&source=hp&biw=1366&bih=643&q=differenze+berlusconi+moratti&oq=differenze+berlusconi+moratti&gs_l=img.3...2478.19146.0.19458.42.18.6.18.18.0.93.1362.18.18.0.msedr...0...1ac.1.64.img..14.28.1400.9eGEq1Nvd6E#imgrc=yH739AxIztv8GM%253A%3Byf4mTY216nCJdM%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.finanzaonline.com%252Fforum%252Fattachments%252Fmessaggi-archiviati-fol%252F911633d1215102451-fisco-come-mai-solo-galliani-scassa-i-maroni-trova-20le-20differenze-20xd.jpg%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.finanzaonline.com%252Fforum%252Fmessaggi-archiviati-fol%252F938218-fisco-come-mai-solo-galliani-scassa-i-maroni-2.html%3B400%3B292


----------



## osvaldobusatti (11 Aprile 2015)

Pier_rossonero ha scritto:


> /www.google.it/search?hl=it&site=imghp&tbm=isch&source=hp&biw=1366&bih=643&q=differenze+berlusconi+moratti&oq=differenze+berlusconi+moratti&gs_l=img.3...2478.19146.0.19458.42.18.6.18.18.0.93.1362.18.18.0.msedr...0...1ac.1.64.img..14.28.1400.9eGEq1Nvd6E#imgrc=yH739AxIztv8GM%253A%3Byf4mTY216nCJdM%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.finanzaonline.com%252Fforum%252Fattachments%252Fmessaggi-archiviati-fol%252F911633d1215102451-fisco-come-mai-solo-galliani-scassa-i-maroni-trova-20le-20differenze-20xd.jpg%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.finanzaonline.com%252Fforum%252Fmessaggi-archiviati-fol%252F938218-fisco-come-mai-solo-galliani-scassa-i-maroni-2.html%3B400%3B292



Ho tradotto solo una parte: il messaggio è troppo ermetico...








Appena riesco traduco un' altra parte.


----------



## Pier_rossonero (11 Aprile 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Ho tradotto solo una parte: il messaggio è troppo ermetico...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bravissimo, non sono riuscito ad incollare la foto.

Credo che al di là delle motivazioni personali dei due presidenti, che nessuno di noi può conoscere fino in fondo, per quello che mi riguarda vale quello che hanno costruito.

Il paragone (nella foto mancano i trofei del triplete ma la sostanza non cambia) non è comunque solo su ciò che hanno vinto, penso all'immagine delle loro squadre.

Per Berlusconi cito solo due gare:
Real - Milan 1989 1-1, al ritorno li distruggemmo 5 a 0 ma la partita impressionante fu l'andata a Madrid. Non si era mai vista una squadra italiana (ma credo nessuna in generale) andare nella tana del Real ed imporre il proprio gioco;
finale di Champion 1994 Milan - Barcellona, 4 a 0, il Barcellona e Cruijff umiliati in mondo visione.

Quel Milan ha scritto la storia del calcio, l'ha cambiata, ed era innegabile l'apporto di idee e di "manico" di Berlusconi.

Perciò, per me, è un paragone che non esiste.


----------



## TheZio (11 Aprile 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Ho tradotto solo una parte: il messaggio è troppo ermetico...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Aprile 2015)

Non c'è paragone, Moratti tutta la vita.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Aprile 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Bene, posso essere d'accordo con te sui motivi per cui ha spinto il Milan così in alto.
> Ha esaltato il suo ego.
> Ma anche il mio di semplice tifoso.
> Trovamene un altro così infame: io sottoscrivo subito abbonamento e quote di azionariato popolare.
> ...


L'andazzo sul mercato non è più accettabile da 8 anni, dal giorno della cessione di Sheva. Da allora hanno solo smantellato, gettandoci fumo negli occhi con l'acquisto di Ibra. Sono molti anni che il Milan non fa un mercato all'altezza del suo blasone e la colpa di ciò è da imputare a Berlusconi che ha chiuso i rubinetti a tripla mandata. Se poi vogliamo parlare di riconoscenza per questo signore per quello che abbiamo vinto con lui sul campo, posso essere d'accordo con te. Ma nel momento in cui non aveva più la possibilità di investire avrebbe dovuto farsi da parte. Invece col suo egocentrismo ci sta trascinando a fondo. Cosa aspetta a vendere? La società ha un buco di bilancio, il valore dei giocatori che abbiamo tende allo zero, sono anni che non esiste alcuna programmazione. Che si decida.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (12 Aprile 2015)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> L'andazzo sul mercato non è più accettabile da 8 anni, dal giorno della cessione di Sheva. Da allora hanno solo smantellato, gettandoci fumo negli occhi con l'acquisto di Ibra. Sono molti anni che il Milan non fa un mercato all'altezza del suo blasone e la colpa di ciò è da imputare a Berlusconi che ha chiuso i rubinetti a tripla mandata. Se poi vogliamo parlare di riconoscenza per questo signore per quello che abbiamo vinto con lui sul campo, posso essere d'accordo con te. Ma nel momento in cui non aveva più la possibilità di investire avrebbe dovuto farsi da parte. Invece col suo egocentrismo ci sta trascinando a fondo. Cosa aspetta a vendere? La società ha un buco di bilancio, il valore dei giocatori che abbiamo tende allo zero, sono anni che non esiste alcuna programmazione. Che si decida.



Ripeto: aggiorna l'orologio. Non inventiamoci il fumo negli occhi per sostenere una teoria che non regge.
Ibra è costato 24Mln + 36 di stipendio + 6 di costo del prestito. Totale 66/Mln. E ci ha fatto vincere uno scudetto.
_Da quando è stato ceduto, insieme a T.Silva, è cominciato il declino del Milan.
_ Certo, SB avrebbe potuto vendere subito a Manenti, o a Taci, o a un nuovo Farina, per accontentare tifosi esigenti, che ritengono sia un loro diritto che una persona sprechi 1 Mdo per farli, forse, divertire.
Sta cercando di vendere al meglio per la sua convenienza. Fa bene. Anche perchè si dà il caso che la sua convenienza possa essere allineata con la nostra.
Resta da verificare se la nuova proprietà ci riporterà ai fasti che lui ha creato, o se ci saremo liberati semplicemente di lui tornando al blasone che esisteva prima di lui. Per molti potrebbe bastare. 
Ma dieci anni di successi strepitosi dubito torneranno mai...


----------



## AndrasWave (13 Aprile 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Non c'è paragone, Moratti tutta la vita.



Ovvio!


----------

